
ZSFA -- The Freehacker's Union - inklesspen
http://www.zedshaw.com/rants/the_freehackers_union.html
======
rit
Ugh. Ignite NYC was ... exactly as he describes. Full of wantrepeneurs, and
small pockets of real geeks looking for something interesting.

------
hypermatt
Hell Yes! Where do I sign up ;)

